# Bunnie Chasing



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone getting out to chase bunnies with Beagles yet this year? I'm patiently waiting until deer season is over with to get out with mine. Can't wait to hear the hound.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Just before gun season I took my beagle out. It was her first trip this season. She only opened on one reabbit and it was shot.
Good luck to you when you go out.

Ed


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll wait until after deer season is over.


----------



## tallyho (Sep 15, 2008)

took mine out three times in October and once in November. She's run 14 rabbits so far.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Had a good run around the yard Saturday and Sunday. I had to guard the ditch so the rabbit wouldn't jump it and the dogs had fun. Yesterday the rabbit didn't want to run as far and went under the shed. The youngest one dove in there and dug at that rabbit till it ran out. He had to dig himself back out to find it holed up in the ditch bank. He wasn't happy and wanted to dig it out again, I had to carry him away as he didn't want to give up. Gotta love determination like that. Won't be long now


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

We havn't been out yet. We've got a pup that needs to get started, and we want to keep him going good once we start him, so we're waiting untill deer season is over. The only other thing we have to run is Danny, and he's getting up there in age. We did just buy a female from Missouri, she'll be here mid-December. She's a finished dog, can't wait to see how she does up here. Looking forward to getting them out!


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

I have had mine out 17 times since the season started. Can't wait till deer season is over. Every time I put boots on and my heavy coat the girls think its time to go.


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

KBSPEED said:


> I have had mine out 17 times since the season started. Can't wait till deer season is over. Every time I put boots on and my heavy coat the girls think its time to go.


KB - I'm close to you (Byron) and wondered where you go in this area!! PM info if you want... Don't get out much around here.  Did my share in Ludington with the ex-father-in-law quite some time ago... I just loved that beagle music!!!
tb


----------



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

As soon as the deer season is over ITS ON......Chris Lewitt


----------



## Mike M. (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Chris hows that Branko dog doin for yah?


----------



## roosterw53 (May 2, 2007)

anybody want to do some rabbit hunting or dog running after deer season ? I live out by jackson if anyone is interrested ?


----------



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

Mike, I wouldnt trade him for the world.


----------



## roosterw53 (May 2, 2007)

I will be running and gunning next week for sure. hope everybody has a good season


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm planning on getting out next weekend somewhere. I've been knocking on doors and making some calls. Trying to find some new places that hold alot of bunnies. All of the deer and turkey hunting spots hold a few bunnies, bu it would be nice to find a couple of hot spots.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

had a good day especially for state land got four nice bunnies, the dog did his job,and is sleeping like a baby now!


----------



## Belongtothewoods (Aug 1, 2007)

Both of my beagles are still pretty new to it, but I was very impressed. This is one of my beagles second year, and the other I dropped of at a pen a week ago. When I dropped her off she had no clue of what was going on. I planned on leaving her there for 2 weeks, but she ended up going in heat so I had to get her early(didnt want pups yet). Plus she is just over a year old. Well long story short. They ran 7 rabbits. The "new to the game" beagle actually jump and ran two by herself. I was pretty suprised. I had a couple come within feet of me. They were moving pretty slow through the thick stuff. I didnt shoot any because I wanted the beagle to get as much running in as they could.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

there was a guy out yesterday in the baldmountain rec area with two beagles he had a crapload a rabbit runnin and a gunnin there were tracks everywhere i pulled my footholds so he could run and he did great


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like the bunny running will be on hold for a while weve got about 12 inches of snow the last 2 days will be a while before they will run:rant::rant: Man I hate snow would rather run on bare ground.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ron and I got 6 bunnies over saturday and sunday. Only ran for a few hours each day due to not having Benny out as much as we would have liked before the season....came across some pretty shady hunters insisting that we had there dog running with ours......so that day we ended our hunt short due to stupidity but all in all it was a great weekend to hunt. I am pretty used to hunting in huge blinding snow storms. LOL


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ran today for one and a half hours, ran the first to the hole the second was a tricky little devil ran under the brush and then on top when the dog would run on the top the snow would cave in and the tracks were gone but the dog worked itout and I got the first one of the season. The only reason I shot that one is that my pup hasn't had the taste of one yet now she has and I think she likes it.lol The last one was a good run and the rabbit went by me twice before in went in a brush pile and I pulled the dogs off I hope it is just a taste of whats to come. :lol:


----------

